# Think you can out plow me?



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

A vid from last year of our 7220 with a 1985 14 ft Frink plow.

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid181.photobucket.com/albums/x277/JDDave/SANY0160.flv


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

In my sleep :laughing: That thing hauls in reverse!


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

Good video in till you turned that awful music on :crying:


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Man driving through an unplowed lot with the blade up?!?!?! That's my pet-peev!!!


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

got-h2o;888278 said:


> Man driving through an unplowed lot with the blade up?!?!?! That's my pet-peev!!!


So what do you do, when the entrance is in the direction you have to plow the snow?

Great vid JD, looking forward to seeing some from this season.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

i bet you i out-plow you

since you plow like old people screw



LOL j.k.. looks like fun.. although that music would put my to sleep, i need something more upbeat to keep me motivated.


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thats pretty efficient! do you think you would cut the plow time if you used a pusher?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I gotta get me one of those...


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Neige;888286 said:


> So what do you do, when the entrance is in the direction you have to plow the snow?
> 
> Great vid JD, looking forward to seeing some from this season.


I wasn't nit picking, just messin.....................but yes, I'd drop the blade and roll it to the center on the way through and then turn around. No tire tracks that way. Its my OCD, that's all!


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

was there or was there not any tire tracks left when he was done? at the end of the day that's what counts!


----------



## nh785 (Oct 22, 2009)

you seem to know your stuff JD but I gotta say I would beat you with a pickup and an 810


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i like the motivational carrie underwood to go along with that macho video there JD, good choice lol


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I might be able to plow faster... 
A few questions first?
Does the 7220 have duals?
How many gallons per min. flow to the plow?
Who's driving?


But really, nice vids...


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

nh785;888501 said:


> you seem to know your stuff JD but I gotta say I would beat you with a pickup and an 810


Do you really believe you can out plow with your pickup and a 810, vrs a JD 7220 with a 14 foot?


----------



## nh785 (Oct 22, 2009)

yep .that lot anyway truck would never see reverse


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i smell a snowoff lol


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

nh785;888581 said:


> yep .that lot anyway truck would never see reverse


What?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

redman6565;888586 said:


> i smell a snowoff lol


:laughing: Im still waiting for mine.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

with me and you? i'll meet you in watertown, you bring your best hand shoveler and ill bring mine...lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

nh785;888501 said:


> you seem to know your stuff JD but I gotta say I would beat you with a pickup and an 810


Anytime you want bring your truck down and we'll plow for pinks. You can bring an 8611 if you want also. Since you are from the snowbelt in Ky, I can see you get alot of practice plowing.


blowerman;888550 said:


> I might be able to plow faster...
> A few questions first?
> Does the 7220 have duals?
> How many gallons per min. flow to the plow?
> ...


No duals and no idea about gallons of flow, this is actually our spare tractor that I plow for a while with before I start spreading salt.
Goth2o in all honesty it would be near impossible to plow more efficient then I do. Not trying to toot my own horn but facts are facts. All the snow has to go to the North end where the entrance is and you can't windrow snow to the sides. Also you don't have to worry about tire tracks with blades like ours because they don't ride up like a pickup.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

nh785;888501 said:


> you seem to know your stuff JD but I gotta say I would beat you with a pickup and an 810


Thanks for my new sig.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

JD Dave;888634 said:


> Anytime you want bring your truck down and we'll plow for pinks. You can bring an 8611 if you want also. Since you are from the snowbelt in Ky, I can see you get alot of practice plowing.


so where do i enter my Intl 4366? lol :laughing:


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

and neige too, he wants in hahaha


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

redman6565;888641 said:


> so where do i enter my Intl 4366? lol :laughing:


Remember I have other tractors to choose from also and Neige might as well stay at home and after the 810 beats me he can drive to Montreal and they can have the plowoff semi finals.


----------



## nh785 (Oct 22, 2009)

1 taker at a time please. mighty nice of ya to let me bring an 8611. I'll let you know when i'm coming.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

JD Dave;888676 said:


> Remember I have other tractors to choose from also and Neige might as well stay at home and after the 810 beats me he can drive to Montreal and they can have the plowoff semi finals.


 them are fightin words...lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

So will the 810 still out plow me in this?

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid181.photobucket.com/albums/x277/JDDave/SANY0092.flv


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i love plowing with the tractors...i'd buy a dozen more if i could


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

JD, do you have cams on all of your equipment? is that how you do the videos?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

JD Dave;888639 said:


> Thanks for my new sig.


Thanks for my new one too. :laughing:


----------



## nh785 (Oct 22, 2009)

shat i'll just use my 26 snoway and avalanche for that match up. its not the machine its the lot-machine-operator-and technique.I was saying for that lot a big plow on a truck would be faster with the right technique,

glad I could add to your sig


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;888696 said:


> Thanks for my new one too. :laughing:


Still laughing.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

redman6565;888694 said:


> JD, do you have cams on all of your equipment? is that how you do the videos?


I have 1 camera.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

Next time I plow I'll time myself . Than you can come plow my route than tell me you did it faster . Its called the win-win I get my route plowed well I sleep you can have the bragging rights .


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

With that little amount of snow,even Timmy could plow it!


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

redman6565;888586 said:


> i smell a snowoff lol





Neige;888610 said:


> :laughing: Im still waiting for mine.


My Moneys on Dave... 
Especially with that new arrival today he could load it up with de-icer and clear a 90ft wide path per pass 

Dave, Great meeting you today. Very impressive operation you have built.. Thanks again for the Wings !!!

The SIMA coat is nice and warm but I'm not sure what the GV embroidered on it means ? :laughing:


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

EcoGreen Serv;888816 said:


> My Moneys on Dave...
> Especially with that new arrival today he could load it up with de-icer and clear a 90ft wide path per pass
> 
> Dave, Great meeting you today. Very impressive operation you have built.. Thanks again for the Wings !!!
> ...


neutral site for a snow olympics, snowplower style? we can have the relay push, the pile stacking, speed clearing, sidewalk clearing...


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

who can push the most volume at one time


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

bulk salt application


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

redman6565;888849 said:


> who can push the most volume at one time


The S-10 with the SnowBear will win this one, hands down. 

And Redman, is that avatar pic you have from a place right next to the Thruway?


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

lumps;888868 said:


> The S-10 with the SnowBear will win this one, hands down.
> 
> And Redman, is that avatar pic you have from a place right next to the Thruway?


yessir it is


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

redman6565;888873 said:


> yessir it is


Haha, nice. I see that thing all the time when I'm driving by. Looks like a beast!


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

that machine out plows my 5 yard loader


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Damn, I believe it though. Is it an old airport machine?


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

exactly what it is...they wouldnt sell me the blower though


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

nh785;888678 said:


> 1 taker at a time please. mighty nice of ya to let me bring an 8611. I'll let you know when i'm coming.


But you have to take into consideration he is plowing down in kentucky and a blizzard to them is a 2 inch trigger:laughing:.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Burkartsplow;888914 said:


> But you have to take into consideration he is plowing down in kentucky and a blizzard to them is a 2 inch trigger:laughing:.


 x5


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

That might not look like alot of snow from the vid but I guarantee you that is 7-10". Bigger is always better. :laughing:


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

JD lets have a meeting at Sully's to talk about Ky plowing


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

nh785;888501 said:


> you seem to know your stuff JD but I gotta say I would beat you with a pickup and an 810


Most plow people I talk to don't even know what a push box is. About every contractor would be lost if we got snow like that.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

For the snow Olympics would the final challenge be who can out plow Dave 

Sweet video though, I like seeing your videos.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Redmann in watertown where would you have a plowoff I guess you could go down to the square and run circles around the square and then get a NY pizza first one to the statue wins.:laughing: (son lives in watertown stationed at drum)


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

redman6565;888848 said:


> neutral site for a snow olympics, snowplower style? we can have the relay push, the pile stacking, speed clearing, sidewalk clearing...


You organize it they will come.


bike5200;889008 said:


> JD lets have a meeting at Sully's to talk about Ky plowing


 I bet Camden and Crete will join us.


SuperdutyShane;889025 said:


> For the snow Olympics would the final challenge be who can out plow Dave
> 
> Sweet video though, I like seeing your videos.


Thanks


EcoGreen Serv;888816 said:


> My Moneys on Dave...
> Especially with that new arrival today he could load it up with de-icer and clear a 90ft wide path per pass
> 
> Dave, Great meeting you today. Very impressive operation you have built.. Thanks again for the Wings !!!
> ...


Don't be telling everyone about my new liquid sprayer. The GV stands for good volunteer.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Burkartsplow;888914 said:


> But you have to take into consideration he is plowing down in kentucky and a blizzard to them is a 2 inch trigger:laughing:.


very true :laughing:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JD Dave;889090 said:


> .
> 
> I bet Camden and Crete will join us.


Count me in. 

I bet your Dad would like to go along.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cretebaby;889111 said:


> Count me in.
> 
> I bet your Dad would like to go along.


He will probably beat us there.


----------



## Chipmunk (Aug 29, 2008)

Isn't this the same concept that started NASCAR? The boys running and the cops couldn't figure out how they could go so fast, lol.

I smell a new division of MonsterJam, lol :laughing:
Hell, I'm in! But all I have is a JD 250. 

(Couldn't help but use that smiley, just watching him damn near makes me mimic him, lol.)


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I need one of those tractors next.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Plow off competition sounds fun. Can I bring my bobcat? At least I can "spin" circles around myself ;-P


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Great vid Dave. What you did in 5 mins would take me at least 40 in my pick-up. Must be nice to back drag almost 2 whole parking spaces in one shot. payup

Can any one explain how someone could stack snow or do that lot with never backing up? 
I would love to reduce my time as I have a pretty big stand alone lot myself this year.


----------



## Chipmunk (Aug 29, 2008)

REAPER;889441 said:


> Great vid Dave. What you did in 5 mins would take me at least 40 in my pick-up. Must be nice to back drag almost 2 whole parking spaces in one shot. payup
> 
> Can any one explain how someone could stack snow or do that lot with never backing up?
> I would love to reduce my time as I have a pretty big stand alone lot myself this year.


What we did a couple years ago at the new high school in Hampshire was basically drive around in a circle pushing the snow to the outside. However, this was during construction, so making it look good and professional wasn't a concern for the school district at that lot at the time.

Doing it that way would require a loader to grab the bulk after it was pushed to the sides, which for some on here, isn't a problem.

Thats the only way I know of.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

I would'nt mind giving it a shot.

On that lot, with that little amount of accumulation, that monster may be at a disadvantage.

Be fun to try anyway.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

nh785;888581 said:


> yep .that lot anyway truck would never see reverse


Holy cow. You can't be serious. I think maybe you have seen one too many Smoky and the Bandit films.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I see you stopped rolling tape just before dealing with all those shopping carts. Not releasing the incriminating evidence hmmm??

How many ended up in your snowbank?


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

TCLA;889496 said:


> I see you stopped rolling tape just before dealing with all those shopping carts. Not releasing the incriminating evidence hmmm??
> 
> How many ended up in your snowbank?


his snow bank? they went next door to a different snow pile lol :laughing:


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

redman6565;889520 said:


> his snow bank? they went next door to a different snow pile lol :laughing:


Hey....congrats on your addict status redman.:salute:


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

why thank you...first i'd like to thank my mom, she was my inspiration through this whole time. then i'd like to thank google, which without that, I would have never found this place and all you guys. this was an exciting time for me....







lol  ussmileyflag


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

redman6565;889533 said:


> why thank you...first i'd like to thank my mom, she was my inspiration through this whole time. then i'd like to thank google, which without that, I would have never found this place and all you guys. this was an exciting time for me....
> 
> lol  ussmileyflag


Thank God the music cut off that acceptance speech early!


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Bajak;889541 said:


> Thank God the music cut off that acceptance speech early!


:waving: :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'll outplow you Dave.

All day, every day. 















































As long as I get to pick what I using to plow against you.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

well hell ill beat him as long as i get to pick what he operates


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

redman6565;889565 said:


> well hell ill beat him as long as i get to pick what he operates


He can keep the tractor in the video.

Come on mr horn tooter.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;889570 said:


> He can keep the tractor in the video.
> 
> Come on mr horn tooter.


mr. horn tooter...lol tymusic


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;889557 said:


> I'll outplow you Dave.
> 
> All day, every day.
> 
> *As long as my truck starts*...:realmad::realmad:


There, I fixed it.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

marks not gonna be too happy with you now lol


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

It's not my fault he keeps buying those things....


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

2COR517;889579 said:


> There, I fixed it.:laughing::laughing:


now that's funny.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;889579 said:


> There, I fixed it.:laughing::laughing:


Ha, ha, ha

ha, ha

ha


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

redman6565;889533 said:


> why thank you...first i'd like to thank my mom, she was my inspiration through this whole time. then i'd like to thank google, which without that, I would have never found this place and all you guys. this was an exciting time for me....
> 
> lol  ussmileyflag


Yo yo redman, I'm gonna let you finish and all, but I think JD's posts are the best of all time.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

:laughing: classic.


i don't know if everyone will get the reference though


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

TCLA;889496 said:


> I see you stopped rolling tape just before dealing with all those shopping carts. Not releasing the incriminating evidence hmmm??
> 
> How many ended up in your snowbank?


No shopping carts were hurt before or after filming. I'm being serious, I think it's unprofessional. 


redman6565;889860 said:


> :laughing: classic.
> 
> i don't know if everyone will get the reference though


I got it also. LOL Everyone is invited to the Plow Off and Mark the joke will never get old about your truck not starting.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

cet;889386 said:


> I need one of those tractors next.


Same here... maybe someone will buy new ones and sell his used ones


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;890282 said:


> Same here... maybe someone will buy new ones and sell his used ones


Or maybe someone is looking to trade one for a computer store.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Good one lumps...

Can you imagine JD Dave running a computer store :laughing:

Guy walks in, "ya im looking for a new computer"... Dave is like "o.k. well we only have these ones over here" whys that buddy asks "cause there green".......


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I think JD shot the video from the comfort of his computer at home. Simpily place the camera in front of the machine a few dagets and plow via the internet. I must admit plowing with green makes sense and more green!!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Not a chance.  No way Not in this town.

You just want to sit behind the desk and go on plow site and get paid for it. or maybe you just like the fact that Im right beside The Beer Store. My Tunnel would not be included in the trade by the way.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Triple L;890301 said:


> Good one lumps...
> 
> Can you imagine JD Dave running a computer store :laughing:
> 
> Guy walks in, "ya im looking for a new computer"... Dave is like "o.k. well we only see these ones over here" whys that buddy asks "cause there green".......


Its Cobourg man! That would work! Infact I might try that on monday.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;890319 said:


> Its Cobourg man! That would work! Infact I might try that on monday.


You should also have some red and orange ones's for the not so smart people. LOL My wife wouldn't let be buy anything that was beside a beer store or strip joint. Just giving you an idea for the renting the restaurant.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;890282 said:


> Same here... maybe someone will buy new ones and sell his used ones


get one...i picked one up last winter and love it


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

Triple L;890301 said:


> Good one lumps...
> 
> Can you imagine JD Dave running a computer store :laughing:
> 
> Guy walks in, "ya im looking for a new computer"... Dave is like "o.k. well we only have these ones over here" whys that buddy asks "cause there green".......


Just picked up my new computer from Dave...


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

dont forget the yellow deere logo lol


----------



## lotec25 (Jun 10, 2008)

JD,

Love those Deere Tractors, Best thing in the world to use. Please tell me that is not you driving that case? Also what do you use to spread salt/sand?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

redman6565;890593 said:


> get one...i picked one up last winter and love it


What did you get for a tractor and what do you run for a blade?
I dont know if you are a new user to tractors or not, but I would be. I have only ever run small compact tractors and skid steers. How do you find it to operate?

I really dont do big enough lots to have a big tractor.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Wicked good video.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;891824 said:


> What did you get for a tractor and what do you run for a blade?
> I dont know if you are a new user to tractors or not, but I would be. I have only ever run small compact tractors and skid steers. How do you find it to operate?
> 
> I really dont do big enough lots to have a big tractor.


we run a Intl 4366, i think its 270 hp. we run a 16' pusher on it. the tractor actually manuevers as well as a loader, we can get around islands and everything with it.

picked it up at an auction for 4g's


----------

